# Just a thought on Tipping



## jason_womack (Nov 17, 2014)

Today I gave a ride to a first time pax to O'Hare. He was adamant about wanting to be able to tip me but he didn't have any cash.

He really liked the experience and I knew he wouldn't be offended so I suggested I could send him a Chase Quick pay from my phone if he gave me an e-mail address. He obliged and sent it when he got into the terminal.

If you get someone who insists on giving you a tip this may not be a bad way to go if you have quick pay with your bank or the passenger does.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Has anyone ever tried doing a fare adjustment for a tip? Email Uber and say the pax wants to tip x amount but had no cash so asked to do it through uber?

I have a square reader but just wondering. According to uber's "rules" if the pax insisted it should be ok. But uber can't take 20% on tips so would be curious how they would handle it. One would need the pax on your side of course.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

The contract says that the fare they charge is merely a suggestion and that you are free to negotiate a different fare amount with the passenger. I have yet to hear of anybody trying to get the fare increased this way. I guarantee that the CSRs would not be familiar with the situation and you would go back and forth in email a few times before they get someone higher up to handle it. Even then, the managers themselves probably have never heard of this. Probably would take a while, would involve quoting the contract, arguing that they should go and read the contract before they respond again, probably seeing alot of your emails fall through the cracks and get no response, and in the end if you do manage to get them to increase the fare, the contract says you can negotiate a different FARE. So, hopefully in the end Uber will thank you for making them more money since they are absolutely going to take 20%.  Uber on!


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

How bout this one.. . 3 young guys in the car last week, pretty wasted,,going to a bar about 7 miles way.- They start in with "Hey ya wanna smoke a doob?? -Uh ,no thanks..You,re gonna have to wait till I drop ya off. " aAww, Come on man, the last uber driver smoked with us"- -Yeah, well..you shouldve called him somehow,,Im not even cool knowing your" holding"." -About 10 minutes or so I drop them off. . . 10$ tip and a bud . . .Another Saturday night in uberland


----------



## franklin (Apr 21, 2014)

NightRider said:


> The contract says that the fare they charge is merely a suggestion and that you are free to negotiate a different fare amount with the passenger. ...  Uber on!


 Do y9u have link to where we could see our contract??


----------

